

Successor to The Hit List - bergstyle
http://thehublist.com

======
knowtheory
So... if you're trading software that hasn't been updated in a while (but
still does it's job pretty well) for announcements about a piece of software
that nobody has used... is that an improvement? :P

~~~
bergstyle
hey knowtheory thanks for your thoughts. I've been using The Hit List since if
first came out and I still use it on a daily basis while deving The Hub List.
the whole idea with The Hub List is to improve upon the workflow that Hit List
provides while adding in features that make the app more useful day-to-day.

